# Nissan Planning Two New Small Cars for U.S., Priced Under $10,000



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan, which currently sells a stripped-down version of its sub-compact Versa for less than $10,000, is set to offer two more models in the four digit price range. According to a report by Automotive News, Nissan chairman for the America, Carlos Tavares, has said that two new sub-$10,000 vehicles will join Nissan’s lineup in the U.S. and Canada, based of of the company’s new V platform, which will underpin a replacement for the Micra/March overseas.

As evidenced by this weeks Detroit Auto Show, many automakers are moving towards small cars and Nissan’s new Micra-replacement isn’t likely to be overly small as the sub-compact Versa is somewhat large for its class.

The two new vehicles will be built in Mexico alongside a third model, which will be distributed in South America.

This new small car will be one of the first of its segment in North American, joining cars like the upcoming Chevy Spark and the Fiat 500 (although the 500 is likely to be priced much higher).

More: *2010 Detroit Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## pezar (Jan 30, 2010)

The only automakers who can match Nissan's prices make extremely CHEAP cars, think Chevy Aveo (actually made by Daewoo, a Korean company that flopped selling cars under their own name in 2000 because of poor quality) and Kia Rio which for years was the cheapest in the US, but is very poor quality and overwhelmingly bought by the poor who have few other choices-until recently Kia had lots of dealerships in poor areas. My mom was loaned a Chevy/Daewoo Aveo after her car was crunched by an automatic gate and ended up in a body shop, and she HATED it. She never could figure out which button operated the locks. The sub-$10k Versa has crank windows and manual locks, so figuring out the symbols is not a problem. And it's a Nissan.


----------



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

*94 NissN sentra 5 speed starting trouble.*

Hello my Nissan brothers and sisters, I have a starting problem with my 94 sentra 5 speed. It was starting well before. Out of nowhere now it's not starting.. The lights go on, the dash board lights flicker but no start. It doesn't make a sound... Everytime I try to start it, I just hear a click coming from the fuse box.. I checked fuses, wires connected to the starter! I'm going nuts!!! Please Nissan master techs help.
" I'm removeing the starter tommorrow morning and bringing it to advance to see if the starter is bad. Any help would be great.
Email [email protected]
thanks Nissan crew.


----------

